# Is AVG any good?



## cheerygirl18 (Oct 5, 2009)

I was told that AVG is very good to have. It's also free. I was wondering if I should download AVG and if so where can I download it?


----------



## spacecoyote7 (Feb 5, 2010)

I've heard this many times as well.
I think they mean the AVG not free version is very good, because the free version never really did much for me.

try here? http://www.avgantivirus.com/home-security


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Idk about the free version, but I have the paid for version, avg internet security, with all features and it has detected things and kept me safe. Works great for me.

Consider the paid for version if it is in you budget.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I use Microsoft Security Essentials here, works fine and has performed well in the comparison tests that have been run recently.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I used the AVG free for quite a while but have recently switched to Microsoft Security Essentials also. Seems very light on resources and I watched it stop the Antivirus 2010 hoax in its tracks last week . .


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah I have read alot of people on this forum getting the antivirus 2010 scam virus.
It is really essential to have good computer security these days.


Is microsoft security essentials free from microsoft???


----------



## tallin (Apr 26, 2008)

I run Avast version 5.396. Recently updated over the top of version 4.8 - I am delighted with this new version, cannot fault it.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

crucial09 said:


> Is microsoft security essentials free from microsoft???


Correct, follow the link I posted to the download.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hmmmm, I will try that Microsoft Security essentials too
Until now I used a lot of anti-virus software.
Currently I am using Kaspersky 2010


----------

